# My chi is pregnant but she's not eating



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

My Chasidy is 4 months pregnant but she won't eat much. I tried giving her soft food but she won't eat much. She only eats small amounts. She will eat small amounts of treats but she won't eat hard food, I have to wet it down. I have read that she's suppose to start eating more but it's hard to get her to eat much at all. If anyone has any ideas I would appreciate it, thanks Brianna 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Try her on different food, and offer at least three small meals a day. It is vital that she eats well. What are you feeding her?


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Are you sure your dog is 4 months pregnant? Dogs are only pregnant for 9 weeks. 

If she is pregnant and is not willing to eat I would schedule a vet visit.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

The gestation period is about 63 days, I believe. Which is roughly 9 weeks. Has she seen a vet since she's been pregnant? What do you currently feed?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I assumed it was a typo, and she means 4 weeks pregnant, roughly the time when appetite starts to increase.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I assumed it was a typo, and she means 4 weeks pregnant, roughly the time when appetite starts to increase.


Oh, right. That's a super easy typo to make. I wonder why her appetite has decreased instead of increased? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm giving her presidents choice small dog food and I'm trying to give her a little puppy food it's presidents choice food, she loved the small dog food before she got pregnant. I soften it and she eats it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

Ya sorry 4 weeks  she is 4 years old and this will be her first litter. What other foods should you feed a pregnant dog?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

You had me thinking something was very wrong for her to be 4 months! Lol. 

I've never heard of president's choice and don't know much about pregnant mommas, but I wanted to wish you good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks pupluv168 and everyone, I'm sure it's just because its her first litter


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Has she had much sickness? maybe that is putting her off eating, some bitches suffer terribly with 'morning sickness'.
She needs the best diet you can feed. Nothing special, just good quality food, no fillers. I would have a look on dogfoodadvisor.com for a 5 star food that you think she might eat. Have you tried ZiwiPeak or the new freeze dried Orijen? I feed raw, I know there are lots of good pre-made raw diets available in the States, maybe look at one of those.


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

Ya Thanks, the food I'm feeding her is really good food there is no fillers. She is having some morning sickness but shouldn't that go over after a while? Not sure when, Hopefully soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

60 to 62 days to have puppies


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

How is your chi doing?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Really sorry to say this but you should never breed dogs unless you know what your doing. Chihuahuas because of their size can have a lot of problems and if you don't know how to spot danger you are putting your dog at risk and sometimes its not worth it unless she is a show dog then youhave a reason to breed. 
Ok rant over i think you should take her to the vets, seems she is pregnant its always better to be safe then sorry. Tell the vet your concerned about her throwing up and she isn't eating well. 
Have you tried her on some boiled chicken and rice ? Maybe worth a try


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

This is an older thread, I expect the pups have been born by now.


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

My Chasidy had four healthy little chi's.
Thanks for all the advice


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

breezebrrb said:


> My Chasidy had four healthy little chi's.
> Thanks for all the advice
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Congratulations!!! Could you show us some pics, I specially love baby pictures 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

View attachment 33746


Diego 
View attachment 33754


Oliver
View attachment 33762


Tequila 
View attachment 33770


Mateo
View attachment 33778




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

They are so cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Congrats

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

They are so sweet congrats.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Aww gosh! They are so beautiful! !!


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

RIP little Diego died today, he was to small  miss u little angel


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear this.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

That's so sad, he looked so precious. Rip little one x


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

I am so so sorry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fr1endly2 (Mar 1, 2013)

congratulations on the birth of your puppies...
and sorry to learn of diego


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Omg no im so sorry 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awe poor thing so sad! Are the others doing well?


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

Ya the other 3 are doing real well. 

View attachment 34489

View attachment 34465

View attachment 34473

View attachment 34481



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Just Beautiful

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Precious little angels.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

